# client server Programmierung



## havoc (5. August 2002)

Hi Leute.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Ich bin schon seit Tagen auf der Suche nach ner Seite oder einem Buch, was sich mit client/server programmierung für heterogene netze in c++ befasst.

Entweder war ich zu blöd oder zu blind um sowas zu sehen... 

hoffe mir kann hier wer helfen, denn so ganz ohne Grundlage ist es nciht unbedingt einfach, bzw eigentlich sogar unmöglcih

kann auch per pm sein, denn bin ab heute für knapp 3 tage off...

cu


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. August 2002)

das kommt ganz darauf an, welche entwicklungsumgebung du benutzt. mit _purem_ c bzw. c++ wird das wahrscheinlich relativ schwer werden, weil du da nur mit dem windows-api arbeiten kannst.
üblicherweise sind die grossen umgebungen (c++ builder, visual c++) besser für sowas geeignet, weil die von sich aus schon klassenbibliotheken mitliefern, in denen die meiste arbeit schon gemacht wurde.
dazu müsste es im internet auch nicht gerade wenig dokumentation geben. beispielsweise in der entsprechenden online-hilfe (bei microsoft in der msdn). ansonsten such doch einfach mal bei google nach tutorials für vcl oder mfc. das sind die beiden klassenbibliotheken, auf die der c++ builder und visual c++ zurückgreifen.


----------



## havoc (5. August 2002)

jau danke, aber das war eben so ein wenig mein problem, denn ich wollte halt ein system aufbaun wo der server unter linux lauffähig ist und da weiss ich nciht ob der vcl oder mfc unterstützen tut

die msn habe ich noch nicht so genau durchforstet, da woltle ich mich die nächsten tage mal dran begeben...

aber am besten wäre natürlich möglichst einfach (standart c++) ohne grosse projekt builder...


----------



## matt (6. Dezember 2002)

moin leude,

bin momentan auch auf der suche nach lektüre. das einzigste, was ich bisher als brauchbare lektüre gefunden hab, is folgende seite: http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~fruit/PAPERS/TCPIP

nur das beispiel is nich so gut beschrieben und so, weshalb ich nach weiterem material suche und mich mal hier umschauen wollte .

hoffe auf viel zeug von euch . programmbeispiele wären auch nich schlecht... sofern man die einigermaßen versteht.

thx!
matt


----------



## matt (13. Januar 2003)

*threadhochhol*
habt ihr nix da? wäre schade...

matt


----------

